# Twisting head????



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

My possibly pregnant doe keeps twisting her head up and around like she is doing some wierd stretch or something. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its a goat thing :wink:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's good to know! I ask really lame questions, don't I???


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one that does the same thing. Its all good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

some people call it stargazing, all is normal. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> some people call it stargazing, all is normal. :thumb:


true startgazing is when they have goat polio -- so no that wouldnt be normal.

But the head twising thing I noticed happends more often when my girls are pregnant.

I had a doe who would do that when she was impatient. It was like "Mom come on, faster with the food!"


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

So she IS pregnant!!! Stacy said so!!!!!!!!! hehehe  :ROFL:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Whoops...Stacey :dance:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

They do it to freak us out I swear!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Oh I read it was called stargazing on Fias Co Farm, maybe that's just what they call it. :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> So she IS pregnant!!! Stacy said so!!!!!!!!! hehehe  :ROFL:


sorry late night I actually ment mine do the head roll when in HEAT

oops


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

One of mine does this all the time - but she is definately possessed.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Trace said:


> One of mine does this all the time - but she is definately possessed.


 :slapfloor: Very funny ...Goats are so funny with all their ticks and antics.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I only have 1 doe that does that. And she does it more when she isn't bred. :shrug: Either way, it's a goat thing and completely normal.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Demi does this all the time :greengrin: 

LW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

one of mine puts her front legs on a fence and does that, ( when she'd in pre-labor she does it more)


----------

